# раздрако́нить



## miltonwaddams

кто-нибудь может давать перевод на английский этого слова в фразе "все это можно было бы раздраконить в лучшем, в более заманчивом виде..."


----------



## morzh

miltonwaddams said:


> кто-нибудь может давать перевод на английский этого слова в фразе "все это можно было бы раздраконить в лучшем, в более заманчивом виде..."



To tear apart - as in fight. Usually used to describe criticism.

The movie was torn apart by critics. - Критики раздраконили фильм.


----------



## miltonwaddams

that does not make a lot of sense in this context. maybe 'get to the heart of'?


----------



## Maroseika

Wider context needed. What's exactly meant? What is "это"?


----------



## miltonwaddams

the author has simplified a large part of the hero's life, which he deems unimportant. 'это' refers to the brief paragraph in which he glossed over these facts.


----------



## morzh

miltonwaddams said:


> that does not make a lot of sense in this context. maybe 'get to the heart of'?



1. What you gave does not give enough context./
2. #1 notwithstanding, "раздраконить" has pretty much one meaning - "to tear something apart" (possibly while eating it, or by criticizing it).

Examples:


Раздраконили курочку - we ate the whole chicken (we really tore it apart and finished it).
Критики раздраконили фильм - The critics have torn the movie apart.

Now your case:

 - все это можно было бы раздраконить в лучшем, в более заманчивом виде - It could be torn apart (destroyed that is) in a better, more enticing way.

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## morzh

miltonwaddams said:


> the author has simplified a large part of the hero's life, which he deems unimportant. 'это' refers to the brief paragraph in which he glossed over these facts.




OK, if you want to play "hide'n'seek" - this is not the place.

Either give the surrounding sentences, or let's drop the subject. Our good will here goes only so far.


----------



## Maroseika

miltonwaddams said:


> the author has simplified a large part of the hero's life, which he deems unimportant. 'это' refers to the brief paragraph in which he glossed over these facts.


In this case the author just misused the word. Раздраконить means разгромить, разрушить, уничтожить (what dragons use to do).


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Раздраконить means разгромить, разрушить, уничтожить (what dragons use to do).



(translating)

разгромить - to beat, to defeat overwhelmingly and decisively.
разрушить - tо destroy, to raise to the ground.
уничтожить - to eliminate, to destroy.


----------



## morzh

*раздраконить*:решительно разобрать или разломать. Например:Макс  раздраконил мирно стоявший на полке механический будильник и достал из  него несколько зубчатых колёсиков. "Ага!" - победно воскликнул он.

(to take apart, to break apart): Max "раздраконил" (took apart) mechanical alarm clock, that was peacefully standing upon the shelf, and pulled out few cogwheels. "Ah-ha!" - exclaimed he triumphantly.

*РАЗДРАКО́НИТЬ*, -ню, -нишь; -ненный; сов., _кого (что)_ (прост.). То же, что разгромить. (Ожегов)
(razdrakonit' - same as to overwhelmingly defeat)


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

miltonwaddams said:


> кто-нибудь может давать перевод на английский этого слова в фразе "все это можно было бы раздраконить в лучшем, в более заманчивом виде..."



тут вместо слова "раздраконить" нужно слово "разрулить".
Раздраконить тут никак не подходит.



morzh said:


> to tear apart - as in fight. Usually used to criticism.
> 
> The movie was torn apart by critics. - Критики раздраконили фильм.



Это так в России уже говорят?


----------



## morzh

Всегда говорили.

(кстати, заметил у себя несоответствие в предложении про критицизм. Нужно "usually used to describe criticism").

Anyway, examples (just found it by Googling "критики раздраконили"):

>>Интересно, почему _критики_ не _раздраконили_ эту пародию?
>>_критик раздраконил_ все творчество Аксенова "по полной программе"
>>_Критики_ «_раздраконили_» «Артистку». Общий тон рецензий: для «отстоя»
>>Мой анонимный _критик_ Виктор Суровов _раздраконил_ меня играючи:

И много, много еще.

Нормальное выражение. Разговорно-полулитературное.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

morzh said:


> Всегда говорили.
> 
> (кстати, заметил у себя несоответствие в предложении про критицизм. Нужно "usually used to describe criticism").
> 
> Anyway, examples (just found it by Googling "критики раздраконили"):
> 
> >>Интересно, почему _критики_ не _раздраконили_ эту пародию?
> >>_критик раздраконил_ все творчество Аксенова "по полной программе"
> >>_Критики_ «_раздраконили_» «Артистку». Общий тон рецензий: для «отстоя»
> >>Мой анонимный _критик_ Виктор Суровов _раздраконил_ меня играючи:
> 
> И много, много еще.
> 
> Нормальное выражение. Разговорно-полулитературное.



С первым примером не согласен.


----------



## morzh

Гм. А чем он отличается от остальных трех? Тем, что это не описание произошедшего, а вопрос о непроизошедшем?
Я, в общем, антагонизма не вижу.

Т.е. каков аргУмент против? применение фигурального выражения к неосуществленному действию, или что? Если так, то становятся неправомочными все эти:

-Почему, почему ты не сделал из него котлету?
-Почему ты не положил его ан обе лопатки?
-Ты должен был отделать его как Бог черепаху.

И т.д. 
Или я не понял возражения?
Фразы - не мои, но в стилистике, учитывая тот факт, что это - интернет-литература, а не "Война и Мир" , я особых проблем не увидел.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

Он меня постоянно драконит. (злит)
Он постоянно критикует постановку этой пьесы.
Он постоянно драконит постановку этой пьесы????


----------



## morzh

alex_cs_gsp said:


> Он меня постоянно драконит. (злит)
> Он постоянно критикует постановку этой пьесы.
> Он постоянно драконит постановку этой пьесы????



Речь идет о "*раздраконить*".

А этого конкретного возражения, или примера, я, если честно, попросту не понял. К примерам-аргУментам желательны комментарии.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> >>Интересно, почему _критики_ не _раздраконили_ эту пародию?
> >>_критик раздраконил_ все творчество Аксенова "по полной программе"
> >>_Критики_ «_раздраконили_» «Артистку». Общий тон рецензий: для «отстоя»
> >>Мой анонимный _критик_ Виктор Суровов _раздраконил_ меня играючи:



Как я понимаю, раздраконить - это то же самое, что раскритиковать/разнести в пух и прах.
И данные примеры - отличное подтверждение этому.



morzh said:


> Нормальное выражение. Разговорно-полулитературное.



Согласна. Эмоционально окрашенное выражение. Неужели "критики раскритиковали в пух и прах" звучит лучше? (масло масляное).


----------



## morzh

Ну, т.е. я не пропагандирую и не защищаю, и не критикую использование этого слова.
Просто есть факты - 1) его употребляют, 2) употребляют именно таким образом, и 3) употребляют достаточно давно, ибо мой русский язык существенно старше Интернета - я уехал из СССР довольно давно, в доинтернетскую эпоху, и поэтому слово это, в этом значении, знаю не из Веба. А из жизни, которая была достаточно давно. Просто примеры - интернетские, но тут мой выбор, alas, ограничен.

Если у кого-то с этим проблема - можно провести кампанию по отмене этого употребления, но ведь вряд ли поможет...


----------



## morzh

Да, насчет "драконить" - я этого слова в таком виде особо не встречал, но, посмотрев его Гуглом, нашел, что означает оно несколько отличные от "раздраконить" вещи, особенно как слэнг


----------



## estreets

According to gramota.ru
РАЗДРАКОНИТЬ, -ню, -нишь; св. кого-что. Разг.
Сильно разругать. Р. ученика. Р. подчинённого. Р. статью, проект. < Раздраконивать, -аю, -аешь; нсв.
ДРАКОНИТЬ, -ню, -нишь; нсв. кого (что). Разг.
Резко отчитывать, ругать; критиковать. Д. подчинённых за опоздание.

I agree with Maroseika, in the OP phrase the word is just misused.


----------



## Alex_cs_gsp

Не драконь меня = не буди во мне зверя.
А там не понятно к чему эти драконы.


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> I agree with Maroseika, in the OP phrase the word is just misused.



Me too.


----------



## morzh

Alex_cs_gsp said:


> Не драконь меня = не буди во мне зверя.
> А там не понятно к чему эти драконы.



Alex

What you've quoted is the slang / slang idiom meaning. The word actually has a non-slang meanings, an Estreets and myself have quoted those here.

I am still not sure what you are trying to prove.

And anyway, it is beside the point - we have established by now the word was used incorrectly in the original text (or so the creator of this thread lead us to believe).

My suggestion is to wrap this thing up - seems like we are flogging the dead horse. Personally, I said all I have to say, and some things even twice, and the arguments from other people also have started to double.


----------

